# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Help!

## MvdSar

Hallo, 

Ik ben 18 jaar, en ik loop nu al 4 dagen rond met verontrustende klachten. 
Het word de laatste dagen steeds erger. In rust gaat het wel, maar wanneer ik sport heb ik het gevoel dat ik onderuit ga. 

Ik heb vorige week al een hyperventilatie gehad na 15 minuten fietsen bij de fysio, die ruim 45 minuten duurde. Had hele koude handen en begon erg te zweten. En ze zeiden dat ik bleek was. Maar sinds die dag heb ik deze klachten die blijven terugkomen. soms als je in bed ligt voel ik mij in 1 keer heel benauwd, en lijkt t wel alsof er iemand op mijn borst zit.
Ik heb last van het volgende wat erger word bij traplopen, lang lopen, temperatuur verschil en sporten: 

- Een beklemmend gevoel op de borst. Alsof er iemand op mij zit 
- Pijn tussen de schouderbladen 
- Misselijk, soms minder trek
- Snel benauwd/kortademig 
- Vermoeid 
- Val ook moeilijk in slaap 
- Onrustig gevoel 
- hartklopping die ik soms in mijn hoofd voel

Ik heb zelf natuurlijk ook rondgekeken op internet, en dan kom ik steeds uit op dingen als een hartinfarct enzo. Maar dat krijg je toch pas na je 50e? Ik ben er nog niet mee naar de dokter geweest, omdat ik niet wil dat mijn ouders het weten.. 

x.

----------


## Leontien

Ik zou wel even bij de dokter langs gaan. Die kan je in ieder geval gerust stellen of je verder helpen. Ook jonge mensen kunnen iets aan hun hart hebben.

----------


## MvdSar

Want het is niet de eerste keer dat ik ergens last van heb. heb al meerdere keren ook een soort van hyperventilatie gehad, maar dan met een ander gevoel. Nu was t ook echt met onaangenaam gevoel op de borst. En met een keer fitness zat ik ook in 1 keer op een hartslag van 195, en daarna op 120. Maar ik ga als ik er dan nog last van heb volgende week.

----------

